# 2009 Progress, Frank from Donnie Darko



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have been slowly working on this for a while and it is finally looking like it may be ready for Halloween this year.

Frank









Progress:

4/26/2009









7/29/2009









8/03/2009
(Teeth will be cut down more after I shape the gums)


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

This is one of my all time favorite movies. Frank used to scare me so bad! But honestly great costume idea I am really looking forward to seeing how it turns out! P.S. If you haven't take a look at the official Donnie Darko Website they did a Really good job on it


----------



## mooney (Oct 19, 2007)

Shamefull - but I have never seen the movie. But that mask you are making is REALLY spooky, and its really a good copy of the one in the picture! I cant wait to see it all put together.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never seen anyone do Frank for Halloween and always thought it would be awesome. If I didn't have such an aversion to fursuit costumes (I'd feel like I was roasting heh) I'd want to do him. But I doubt I could do near as well as you with the mask.

And I'm with Loki... those "contact" scenes with Frank were terrifying.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

8/11/2009
Gums added, painted with primer.
(Still need to trim teeth, and use filler primer to eliminate paper lines)


----------



## sally ragdoll (Sep 23, 2008)

It's looking fantastic! I wish I was that creative/talented. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

10/21/2009
Mask is finished.
Still working on the rest of the costume, but all fabric and accessories have been acquired.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great so far! I love that costume, very creepy.

Randy


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Incredible, incredible, impressive and scary as all ****!!! BADASS!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Frank was (understandably) my favorite part of Donnie Darko, and that is a purely awesome mask . Excellent - and creepy - work.


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

I have sworn to do this costume for so long now, and every year I just dont start it in time.

This looks FANTASTIC, a truely great job.

One little piece that i've always wondered,
how do you see with it on??
what type of material did you use, or have you slits??


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank you all for the compliments.




grimmy said:


> One little piece that i've always wondered,
> how do you see with it on??
> what type of material did you use, or have you slits??


The actual mask has slits, but I went with a scrim material soaked in Stiffy and molded over plastic Easter eggs for the eyes so it would be hard to tell how I am looking out.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

Great job! I'm not really a fan of Donnie Darko (I have my problems with the film), I know a good Frank when I see one.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Costume is finished. I have white shoes to wear with it as well.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

That turned out fantastic, DeathDealer! Awsome job!


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I must say Death Dealer when I saw this thread I thought " Oh, just someone showing off the Frank costume they bought at the store " I'm glad I clicked on. Brilliant job on the costume and great job on the papier mache! Just WOW!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was scared of that bunny in the movie, and I'm scared of that bunny now. You will most certainly be putting fear into the hearts of children everywhere.


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Terrified of you!!!! BADASS!


----------



## krypt_angel20 (Oct 18, 2009)

very awsome... Im gonna go watch the movie now!


----------



## Loki33 (Feb 5, 2009)

So months after finding this thread and find myself watching donnie darko. I remembered this thread, and must say your costume turned out AMAZING! honestly that is somethin to be proud of. I am tottally amazed and impressed by how eveything turned out. Congratulations


----------

